
Built a site to browse Reddit by content. Uses Cloud Vision API to label posts - kevineger
http://www.rallysearch.xyz
======
jeffehobbs
This is cool as hell. That’s an _expensive_ API though — is it gonna cost you?

~~~
kevineger
Currently living off the free $300 Google is offering up as a trial. If
there's any interest in the site after the trial's up I'll see what I can do.

